# Question about promoting art



## Alethia (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey so, I wanted to see whether or not it's out of bounds for the forum to promote someone that I bought a lovley betta charm of one of my fish. She made a charm of my koi boy that's just so great looking to me I wanted to see if I could promote her.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I think it should be okay. There's lots of links to Etsy and Ebay floating around the Forum.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Moderator hat on:

1) Needs to be in The Marketplace.
2) She needs to be a member to post.
3) You can mention her or link to her page *if* someone asks about jewelry: "I'm looking for some nice Betta jewelry...", etc.
4) You may not start a thread promoting her jewelry.
5) You may post a thread in Betta Chat showing what you bought but if you promote her by listing other items and their prices it will be moved to The Marketplace.

When any member has a question it is better for that member to either PM a Moderator or post in Members Discuss With Moderators. Wouldn't want anyone to break rules by receiving the wrong advice. ;-)


----------



## Alethia (Sep 8, 2011)

OK thank you for the clarification. I don't post here much and wanted to make sure I wasn't gonna break forum rules.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Alethia said:


> OK thank you for the clarification. I don't post here much and wanted to make sure I wasn't gonna break forum rules.


You're quite welcome. Ask her to join.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Would it be ok if I asked to see the charm? Very curious


----------



## Alethia (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll go ahead and post it in betta chat


----------

